# My first Fishing trip in my Yak



## milan72 (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi All,

After having picked up my new viking predator on Friday from Milansek (thanks for your help and great service) I was all excited about getting it out on the water.

I did the Virgin Paddle with no gear on Saturday afternoon launching off Dohles Rocks boat ramp in North Brisbane. It was gusty with some chop on the water. Being a novice at all this I decided to brave the elements and take it out anyway. After getting used to the tippines of the Predator, which took all of about ten minutes, my yak did everything beautifully. All I had to do was paddle.

After three hours on the water just cruising around I quickly took the yak back home and fitted my Scottie Rod holder up front to prepare for my first yak fishing expedition. I knew that some of the boys here were meeting up at Dohles Rocks this morning and seeing as it is not far from me I thought that I would go and meet them.

Running an hour and a half late after the arranged meeting time I decided to launch from the next boat ramp upstream hoping to catch them around that area. After launching I could not see them around and decided to paddle towards Dohles whilst trolling. Within the first five minutes I had a small hit and reeled in what seemed to be a juvenile bream (it jumped off my lure as I pulled it from the water). Not what I wanted but maybe a nice start to a potentially fruitful day. Hurrying to put my rod back in so I can start paddling again I fumbled, dropped and watch my rod sink into the depths of the Pine River :shock: All visions and eager anticipation of an exciting and fruitful first day of yak fishing quickly clouded over with cursing, rage and then clear vivid visions of a few hours paddling for serenity and meditation. 'Calm blue oceans, Calm blue oceans, Calm blue freakin' monsterous oceans damn it!!!'

Continued on to meet up with the guys briefly. Trying to get me to see the bright side of the situation I was slightly comforted with words of 'well at least now you have a reason to go shopping for a new rod and reel'. Thanks Tony. The only problem is that my reel was a Shimano CL200 specifically bought recently to accompany my yakking pursuits. 

Anyways, at least I had some time to bond with my new yak and meet a few of you that I hopefully I will encounter again (with a rod and reel this time).

If anyone here is an advocate of rewarding stupidity and clumsiness I will happily take donations for a new rod and reel. 

Cheers all and make sure you all have a good grip on your rod!

Milan.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

No good about the rod, but at least you got a fish.

Now you definately know the reason for rod leashes, no need to grip anything tight then.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Milan, good to hear you quickly got comfortable with the yak and enjoyed the paddle. That's a serious misfortune with the rod.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Milan, good to hear you got out there and had a lash. Speaking personally I never have a rod in my yak not attached to a lanyard. I don't expect to tip but have dropped some nice outfits over the side when reaching for the rear flushmount but due to them being on a lanyard they are as good as new after a service.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXUIBtoAADxfgAASYYdQACDqWAA//9+gMAFDUqGpkxEaYSaYp6nqZBkzU0MAMmmgyGCGmI0YGp6agaRTxMKG1MgGJkIOikEdr38dm369r9x8r4KfqWBcIvkN5J41jCjfEZtdiy6nwtBXYbWgVL8ZyrQQwyyhRC05PWUZtjVCopbSpJlJRa+oieY92GzG7qTnipuyph+Pem0+8E3KHNiX7yZBam2nrMfrXpj5kP1UbREoKffw9wxNcIpsAd+2cQfCRFJDBOa8VO+6Eyrly0fm9W4sBFXRByQD6sIm97rEdtIoSJPEnUVWQ09Fxdtu42pbypDF8r4bnNNutcgpPSYQZM1GxebmJCbaiBIizVUJRgZrhAUd9bznIUu9c7mxl0Ci51MKysqHNciEEMWGIj6JxqekgriK2IuoTDCV8q6BTE1hKvB2zYWpN4XmCpZXTZEAhMNMTGFV3SGZ0oDNnOhUKRB4/xdyRThQkHUIBto=


----------



## milan72 (Aug 17, 2006)

Yes Scott I definately had a lash... pity not a leash

Maybe I will have to buy some snorkel gear when I pick up my next rod and reel. Wouldn't imagine that the chances of finding it would be very high.

Well it is a lesson to be learnt.... I dont feel partcularly great about it but I will live on to fish another day.

I'm still smiling and no it's not forced.

Milan


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi Milan
Nice to meet you today, did you enjoy the rest of your paddle? Shame about the rod and reel. I use a couple of boggie board wrist straps from Amart. I think they were about $9.00 ea. Cheap insurance. Anyway hope to catch up again in the near future.
John


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey Milan
I did the same thing first time out and lost a nice outfit. Thing is, I had lanyards - just forgot to reattach after shuffling rods front to back. Now all my lanyards are long enough for front and rear positions and are lashed at all times.
Philip


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Well Milan72: Look on the bright side, it wasn't much of a rod and reel, you only ever caught a small bream on it :roll: .

I use a 1 metre piece of venetian blind cord as a leash, clove hitch on the rod butt and a clip from Warehouse on the other end. I just have to remember to untie BEFORE jumping out of yak on sandbank and running up bank with rod 

It is a terrible feeling watching gear sinking down down down and out of sight. My sympathies. My congratulations on a new yak. Awesome purchase!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Glad to hear you have the Predator now Milan and continue to enjoy the boat.

Dropsy is normal in the early days, I was lucky a pair of pliers taught me the benefit of leashing; like Troppo I use blind cord with loops at each end, and if it moves its leashed nowadays.

Have you checked your insurance re the lost gear?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaBEztwAAC5fgAASUGeACoTgEAo////wMAD2yBqp7Camo9T1NlDCAAD1ARTJtJkNAAAGgZAGptJoFHqmj9CeijQBgGoQAnO6CfbdhQzogq04aIDg0XTEQYpVmUUwPPUHYtw4Joiq5URjQJFtF3aYfqg0RI/b47dL5sU4UjB7vOQf/d1V3fpI8cMAext8cVEmRTIIyF+vbQVZxFfuf4r05aw5FHsudzCjrGhOTxcYmIEjrOE6GCRLUtV+SNKwv0kN5O0JWgQlM0nFxAY5sLK8YsXJTBul31GwdVvlu8hhZkEhYV1X87WoIHJQqwSrHgQcu0N6OnOKvcce6YzlCMhA0Sby8+9TqEDxqdki6QdNb3GVoOl/i7kinChIUCJnbgA=


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> your home insurance might just cover something like this... It covers some wierd stuff,


Dropping it in wouldn't be covered, but I'm sure if you had rolled over and lost a bit of tackle, like a couple of rods and sundries you may be OK :wink:


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2006)

Could be lucky, worth checking your policy 

With our policy (which includes personal effect cover and sporting goods to the value of $1500 per incident) I am covered for accidental damage/loss and theft, with only a $50 excess 8)

I also have my kayaks specified on the policy, classified as sporting goods in excess of the $1500.00 but still covered.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

great news on the first paddle 

bad news on the lost rod/reel 

sounds like youre hooked anyway, and as you already said, another excuse to go to the fishing shop!


----------



## Alex (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey Milan,
sad to hear of the demise of any fishing outfit, did you consider diving after it? i know i have on a couple of occasions, gone for a swim for the retrieval of good gear.
Lanyards are bloody good, but personally i don't have them, they always seem to get in the way, just me i spouse. i always take a mask and snorkel with me as well, just in case a swim is necessary. I havn't lost any gear yet, and don't take out any gear i am not prepard to lose, but i may yet have to eat my words.
it won't take you long to sort yourself out on the predator and feel right at home on the water.
if you want any specific predator out fit advice, post me a note or give me a call, will catch up for a fish soon.

Sorry to all that i could not make it on saturday, something urgent came up last minute, next time, i will be there with bells on.

regards 
Alex


----------



## something fishy (Sep 5, 2006)

milan,

I'll learn from your misfortune i've had a couple of close shaves with dropping my outfit, I think i'd better get leashes sharpish before i encounter the same problem.


----------



## milan72 (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for all your support and advice guys. I will be sure to check my insurance policy. That didn't even cross my mind.

Alex as for diving after it, well that did cross my mind. However by the time I had time to process the thought and finish jousting my paddle towards it hoping to catch it before it sank, the rod was well and truly out of sight. The way it dropped flowing with the tide even though it was not so strong at this point I figured I should stay with my Yak. Well now I beleive it remains the property of mother nature.

I went out after work this afternoon to scout around for a new rod and reel at anaconda but thought it would be worthwhile to pop into milansek's shop to see if, after he stops laughing, he comiserates enough to throw me a good deal on his recommeded yak baitcasting combo. Maybe he has something he wants to get rid of.

Hey Davey G.... I hear that you just won an outfit somewhere recently.... seems like you might have a spare ..... just kidding mate but congrats on your win.

I am sure I will be ready to roll again with rod, reel, lanyards and yak by the weekend.

Cheers all,

Milan.


----------



## dooyor (Jun 26, 2006)

hi milan . so that was your yak at pro catch on friday 8) sad about the rod but love that yak , see ya tommy


----------



## milan72 (Aug 17, 2006)

dooyor: Yes it was. Milansek told me that you were in and drewled over it for a while. He tells me that you loved the look of it so much you might be looking at getting into one.

I will do you a deal. They say that tragedies come in three's. If I find that I have my second on the yak in the near future I will sell you mine before I get my third... hehe... nah, I think I am here to stay. Roll with the punches I say.

But by all means if we find each other on the water sometime I will be happy to give you a paddle. I can't really expand on how I find it apart from 'terrific' as this is the first yak of this kind that I have paddled so nothing to compare it to.

Cheers mate


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

HI MILAN GOOD TO SEE YOU ARE HAPPY WITH THE YAK . SORRY ABOUT THE ROD AND REEL . GOOD LUCK AND THANK YOU. FROM MILAN . PS TOMMY ARE YOU STILL DREWLING


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Another sorry to hear about the lost gear Milan, but I reckon ya not alone on that score. Congrats on the new yak


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey Milan - sorry to hear about the rod and reel...its fairly common (actually its a right of passage) that you have to go through some fairly severe misadventures in the early days of your yakfishing career - a dunking in the noosa river was my better one along with a snapped brand new rod on its 2nd trip out while trying to land a fish. As for dropping stuff i'm up to my 2nd net and fourth  set of pliers. So don't feel alone out there!! 

Depending on what sort of credit card you have - if you made the rod and reel purchase on credit they sometimes have limited time (30dayish) insurance coverage for the purchase. Could be worth looking into.

Stick with it!


----------

